# SMOK ProColor Kit



## William (26/9/17)

Hi

I just wanted to check who has the SMOK ProColor Kit and what the price is going to be.

PS. I'm in Cape Town


----------



## Sir Vape (26/9/17)

Hello

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/smok-procolor-225w-kit

Add any bottle of the new Foggs to your order and get free shipping. Just use coupon code: FOGGS on checkout


----------



## William (26/9/17)

thank you sir vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------

